# Pets moving to the UK



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello All-

I have been doing some research on bringing pets to the UK since the date is fast approaching that my husband and I will be applying for our spouse visa. 

I have 2 cats that I am wanting to move over to the UK with me. The information online is a bit confusing on how this will work. 

From what I understand, the pets will not be allowed to travel in-cabin with me on my flight to the UK. We typically always fly United. They have a pet travel program called "PetSafe". From what I understand, the requirements are as such to enter the UK with my pets:

-They must be microchipped (which they both are already)
-Up to date rabies vaccination 
-Health Certificate issued by US Vet
-EU Pet Passport (Annex IV) - must have raised seal by USDA

I would really like anyone else's experience and/or list of things they have needed to bring pets from the US to the UK. 

I am so stressed out over having to put them in cargo and unfortunately, it doesn't look like there is any other way to go about bringing them there. 

Any information would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

From the US you don't get the Pet Passport, that's for people in the EU.

You'll use the USDA Annex II. It's a very simple procedure. I've brought two large dogs from CA and they arrived with no problems, expensive, but no problems. Bringing cats from the east coast should go smoothly.

Do a search on my previous posts, I've mapped out the entire procedure. The only thing you can ignore is the tapeworm information, that is for dogs only. Just make sure you use the most up to date form, they revised it last December.

If you still have questions, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Salix, 

Thanks so much for your reply. I read your post about the process you went through bringing your dogs over to the UK. So from what I gather, like you, I will also be booking through PetSafe with United. 

I will be booking the reservation for both cats through PetSafe once we get our spouse visa approved. Then I will be booking my reservation for the same flight so we are travelling together. I need to print out Annex II form with instructions on how to fill it out. Take both cats to the vet to make sure that their current microchips are ISO compliant, if not, get them remicrochipped. Get both cats updated rabies shots (at least 21 days prior to travel). Have the vet complete the Annex II form, get rabies certificates (with microchip number on each for each cat), and microchip certificates for each. The bit that I am confused on is the USDA seal. Will I need to take all these things to an actual USDA office? Or would the vet that I take them to be doing this? Which is the form that needs to be dated within 10 days of travel? And for the USDA signature and stamp part, I am assuming the cats will not need to be taken with me for that visit, right? I will then scan and email all forms to HARC like you did to make sure that I have everything needed to bring them into the UK without issues. Get the appropriate crates for each cat (is there somewhere I can look to give me specific information on what the crates will need to have?)...seems like quite a bit of stuff to do. I am more nervous about the pets than I am about getting our spouse visa approved. What a fiasco. 

The gov website isn't laid out very well and half of the stuff you had in your post wasn't really even mentioned on the site. So thanks for the reply! It has been super helpful. Any information you have regarding what I have posted above would be super helpful. I would rather speak with someone that has previously done this before than the gov website which is all too simple. 

Thanks again, Salix!


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh and to confirm, the only physical paperwork I will have to bring with me will be Annex II (is this for each pet, or can both be done on one form?), the rabies certificates and the microchip certificates?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

After the vet has completed the Annex II (I actually filled it out myself and just told them where I needed them to fill something in, sign, etc.). If you read the Annex II directions, they tell you exactly what you need to write and what to do if your chips aren't compliant, etc.

The Annex II form needs to be signed by the vet within 10 days before you arrive at Heathrow. The chip and shot obviously don't need to be within that time. The 21 day wait period is only if it is a first rabies shot or a new shot if the old one was allowed to expire.

You then need to take the form to the USDA vet. It can be done by mail, but I would have worried about the timing. They don't want to see your cat, just the form. They charge $35 to sign the form (make sure your vet's accreditation is current, they will check). You can put up to five pets on the same form. Call your local office, mine was a walk-in service, no appointments, but they had very short window hours, like open from 11-3. Mine was also credit/debit only, no cash or checks.

When you go to the airline, you need the Annex II form, your rabies cert. and I just printed out a copy of my microchip certificate from the website of the company I registered the number with.

Also make sure you change your information with the microchip company to your new UK info 

You can get the crate information from the United website.

The same as you, I reserved a spot for my dogs, then booked my flight. They don't charge you to reserve a pet spot so there is less risk if you can't get the flight for you. Also a couple of days before my flight, I called the airline to make sure my reservation was still in place. Oh, and checking in your cats, they must be at cargo 3-4 hours before your flight. They will refuse them otherwise. There was a dog on the flight with my second dog that was supposed to fly out the day before. The owner showed up at cargo 2.75 hours before the flight and they denied boarding for the dog. She had to change her flight to the next day to be with the dog. They won't take them earlier than 4 hours, because they don't want them to sit that long.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

When you say USDA vet, would that be the same vet I take them to for the shots? Or is that at an actual USDA office? If it is at the USDA, luckily there is one in the town that I live in. And so they will just sign it and put a raised seal on it, is that right? As you stated, I don't really want to do that by mail because of the short window of time that I have to get it done before leaving. I would much prefer to get it done in person. 

The process seems complicated but I suppose it really isn't. First thing I will be doing is taking them to the vet to make sure the microchips are ISO compliant. I believe if they aren't, then I can bring my own microchip scanner with me. I will also get the rabies shot updated just to be on the safe side. I still have time with the USDA vet portion because we haven't even made application for the visa yet. We are aiming to do that at the end of August. I just would like to know how to find a USDA vet because I haven't heard of this before. That way everything is squared away and I wont be panicking last minute to figure it all out. 

I will check the United website to find out information about the crate requirements. 

Can you just download the Annex II form online?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You need to go to the Federal vet office, this is not the same as your local vet. They are the people that deal with import/export of animals.

USDA APHIS | Imports & Exports

Yes, the form is online as are the instructions. I'll look to see if I still have the bookmarks.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

I can't seem to find the form anywhere. I have been looking on the USDA website and it just keeps bringing me back to the same page but there are no links that I see to where I can look up a federal vet in my area.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

USDA offices by state
USDA APHIS | Animal Health


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Well that is definitely not good. I live in WV and the closest office is in North Carolina?! I just pray that I will be able to get that within 10 days. That seems like such a short amount of time to send it off and get it back before travelling.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Annex II form (just updated again, June 2015)
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/regulations/vs/iregs/animals/downloads/ee_pet_non_comm_fil_hc_ab.pdf

Instructions
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/regulations/vs/iregs/animals/downloads/ee_updated_ann_new_eu_non_commercial.pdf


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

I just called a local vet to find out some information. This particular vet stated they do not do "international health certificates". So I am assuming I would need to go to one that does? She said the international health certificate is regulated by the USDA, in which they do not do at this particular office. But this is where I get confused...the annex II form is NOT the same as a health certificate, right? Do I need both? As we discussed above, I was under the impression I need annex II form, microchip certificates and rabies certificates. I am not sure what the health certificate is that she is referring to.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

The Annex II form is the international health certificate.

Literally the vet just needs to sign they gave the rabies shot, and then they sign the end of the form to indicate the pet is healthy to travel. I lived in a tiny, rural town, my vet had no trouble with signing the form. If I were you, I'd ask another vet.

Read through the instruction link I gave you, I filled in the entire form myself, including the chip numbers, etc. and just put a post-it note where I needed my vet to write something (like vaccine lot number, brand, etc.) It took the vet less than five minutes to do their part of the form since I had it all filled out.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay I see. I will be calling around to other vets in the area then to make sure they are willing to sign off on the form. Another question (sorry for all the questions by the way), I was looking on the UK Gov website and it mentioned Annex IV not Annex II? 

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/pet-travel-certificate-for-movement-of-dogs-cats-and-ferrets-from-third-countries

So I just want to make sure that when I get this done, I am filling out the proper form. I am definitely nervous about only having 10 days to send it off, having it signed and stamped by the federal vet and then getting it back in time.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

And if you could recommend any pet carriers, I would greatly appreciate that as well!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

The forms look really similar, but I didn't go through and compare them box by box. The Annex II is the form linked directly to the instruction for from the US to the UK.

USDA APHIS | Animal Health

This is the type of crate I would use for a cat, just make sure you get the airline bolts for the corners, it is a requirement of the airlines. I also add extra zip ties for my own peace of mind.
Petmate® Compass Fashion Pet Carrier | Crates, Gates & Containment | PetSmart


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay, well I mean if you were successful using Annex II, then I would assume I would be as well. But yes, they do look very similar. 

Thank you for the link! I was actually just looking into Petmate carriers because it seems like they are the most durable and safe. The only part about the kennel requirements that I was confused about was that it says the food and water bowls have to be accessible from the outside of the carrier without the door being opened? How the heck is that possible? I mean the wire grates are so close together it would be nearly impossible for them to add food or water through them. 

I will be sure to get metal bolts and screws to secure the 2 pieces together and zip ties.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Amazon.com : Petmate Sky Kennel for Pets from 25 to 30-Pound, Light Gray : Pet Supplies

The smaller version of this one is what I was looking into. Has great reviews as well.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

They just basically mean the dishes that clip onto the inside of the wire door.

You place a small bag of food taped to the top of the crate, if they needed to feed your animal they would push it through the bars. The HARC will use your food to offer to your pet when they arrive during the period they are confirming them through customs.

For water, United uses a small watering can and puts the spout between the wires, I've watched them do it.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

That is the same crate I bought, although the $150 ones, yikes.

I still have one more dog to bring over, once we find a larger place.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay, I will definitely be getting these crates then. 

Just called another local vet that said they have no issue filling out the annex II form. However, they keep mentioning "to get an international health certificate it would be $150/cat". So this is why I'm so confused. This isn't something I need to obtain from the vet? Just the annex II form is all I need with the rabies certificates?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, it is all you need.

For your peace of mind, read the link I provided relating specifically to the UK. They may be saying they are going to charge you a huge sum, but it should really only be an office visit charge.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, I mean from the things listed on the UK Gov site, the only things listed are Microchip, rabies vaccination, and third country official vet certificate (annex II). Sorry, just trying to make sure that I am doing this right. The last thing I want is for my cats to be quarantined. What a process this is...I will just bring the cats in for a routine physical exam, I will have the vet check the microchip, get the rabies vacc, and have them sign and fill in whatever is needed on Annex II. I should be fine then.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Quick question on having the pets inside the crate. I mean 8 hours for the flight is a long time for them to be in there, plus having to bring them 3 hours in advance...they will need to eventually go to the bathroom. I originally was planning on not feeding them for 8 hours before the flight, which I know sounds cruel, but it stops them from going inside the crate. How does that work with having to provide food for them in the crate? I don't want them sitting in their own, well, you get the picture.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

ktorres926 said:


> Quick question on having the pets inside the crate. I mean 8 hours for the flight is a long time for them to be in there, plus having to bring them 3 hours in advance...they will need to eventually go to the bathroom. I originally was planning on not feeding them for 8 hours before the flight, which I know sounds cruel, but it stops them from going inside the crate. How does that work with having to provide food for them in the crate? I don't want them sitting in their own, well, you get the picture.


Don't worry too much about your cats travelling by air. A few years ago I was concerned about my dog and cat, traveling from London Heathrow to Hong Kong, a 14 hour flight, plus the time at airport either side of the flying. I travelled on the same BA flight, the dog and cat were in the hold, and when we arrived at HK, they had to be Vet checked, then they were brought to our HK home,with pet transporters, you wouldn't believe how worried about them I was! On arrival at the house we let them out of their cages, and they trotted in the house as if they had only been for a short wander outside, they were so happy.
The cages they were transported in, had a little tray for dry food, and a small water dish attached to the netting, which the transporters filled with water, via a funnel through the netting. I think at some point the pets might have wee wee'd or pooped, because the floor lining of the cages had been changed with clean pads, so everything was perfectly clean and not smelly, they can't be expected to hold their bladders and bowels on a longish flight.
Airline staff, and the pet transporters assured me pets in the hold just go to sleep, because it is dark, and they have the 'lull' of the engines.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you!! I was also wondering about pet transporters. Am I allowed to just pick them up myself at the airport once we land?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

ktorres926 said:


> Thank you!! I was also wondering about pet transporters. Am I allowed to just pick them up myself at the airport once we land?


A lot of pet transporters will let you pick up the pets at the airport, but usually the pets are Vet checked, just to make sure all the various certificates are fine, and the pets are well after their journey, you may have to wait an hour or so, u til the pets are cleared for you to take home.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay, and when you say pet transporters, would that be the PetSafe program through United Airlines that we are planning on using? Or is this something separate?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

ktorres926 said:


> Okay, and when you say pet transporters, would that be the PetSafe program through United Airlines that we are planning on using? Or is this something separate?


Our pet transporters, were 'kind of' separate, we used a global company called Interdean, to take our furniture etc to HK, part of their company was Interpet, and that part did the pet transport arrangements, door to door service from UK home at the time to HK. They were excellent with our pets, and the dog and cat did not seem to stress about being away from us, during the transport process, which involved a night spent at 'the Ark' pet hotel at Heathrow airport, before the flight to HK.


----------



## hallelr (Jan 8, 2015)

I wonder if anyone has had any experience in the Open Skies program that British Airways has. As long as you have a small pet (under 13.2 lbs), your pet can go under your seat in an approved carrier. The cost is 196USD for the pet, but they only fly between NYC and Paris. So we would need to find our way back to the UK. I would still have all my appropriate paperwork completed.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I used PetSafe. I dropped my dogs off at the cargo office in San Francisco. They are transported to the plane by the PetSafe people. At the other end, they transfer your pet to the HARC where they are processed through customs. While there, my dogs were let out of their crates into dog runs, fed and watered. In each case they were ready to be released about two hours after the plane landed.

Coming from SF, my dogs (border collies) were crated for close to fourteen hours. The first dog to go over was my 12 year old female. She did have an "accident" in her crate, but she was clean/dry when I picked her up and the crate had been washed out and they had disposed of the bedding. The second dog to go over was my 8 year old male. He was clean/dry and his bedding intact.

You can't place anything in the crate beyond what is allowed. You don't want anything that could potentially harm your pet (smother them, etc.). For a cat, I'd shred up a small amount of newspaper and place a small towel over that. I slept with the towels I used for the last couple of nights before they shipped so the crate would smell like "mom".

Just before you submit your cats, I would offer them a drink of water and a few kitty treats, then place them in their shipping crates. You don't want hunger and thirst to add to their discomfort.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

hallelr said:


> I wonder if anyone has had any experience in the Open Skies program that British Airways has. As long as you have a small pet (under 13.2 lbs), your pet can go under your seat in an approved carrier. The cost is 196USD for the pet, but they only fly between NYC and Paris. So we would need to find our way back to the UK. I would still have all my appropriate paperwork completed.


I didn't use BA because they were substantially more expensive for me. They use "volume" in the calculation for shipping and it was much cheaper for me to pay based on weight.

You can't transport a pet into the UK in the cabin of the plane. Most of the airlines would allow it if the pet is small, but the UK doesn't allow it.


----------



## Glenda09 (Sep 7, 2013)

I moved my 3 dogs from Guatemala to Uk 1 year and half ago. UK is very strict when you bring animals. They need to fly in cargo. Only few companies can bring animals to UK. I used PetSafe of United. 

Link
PetSafe Pet Transport & Shipping | United Airlines

You need to pay by weight plus some extra charges. 

You cat or dog need to be :microchip. The microchip need to have 15 digits not 9 as normally is in US. The best option is 

Home - Datamars

You dogs or cat need rabies vaccination and 30 after that your vet need to take blood test and send to an authorize lab you have one in kansas.

FAVN Test | KSU Rabies Lab | Kansas State Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory | KSVDL | College of Veterinary Medicine | Kansas State University

Pay the fee and send the blood via DHL in extra fast service in dry ice. After few week the lab will send a certificate to your vet, if everything is ok good news ...you can start to run to handle all documentation you need to export your animals, You need to contact the entity in your country to approve all certificates etc. I think something like that USDA APHIS | Animal Health. You need the healthy certificate the blood certificate all vaccinations etc... all this need to pass for the approval of the USDA animal Health.
All this need to be done in 15 before the animals travel to Uk. Becarful with this because your blood certificate expiry in 3 months and the rest of documentation expiry in 15 days so that mine if you start the process in 1 of may example the animals need to enter to UK before 14 of may, if not they will go to quarantine. 

Also you can contact this people in the airport. They help me a lot I scan all documentation before my dogs leave Guatemala to be sure everything was in order to enter as clearance. 
Animal Health Officer
Animal Reception Centre 
Beacon Road 
Heathrow Airport 
Hounslow 
Middx 
TW6 3JF
Telephone 0208 745 7894/5

Sorry my english is terrible today is Friday and I am so tired after a hard week. Hope that help you. If I can help you with something else please let me know.

Good Luck

Cheers


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses. We will be using PetSafe by United to get my cats to the UK. I just wasn't sure what the procedure was once we land, where to pick them up in the airport, or how long they have to wait before being picked up. I would much rather them travel with me and my husband back to where we will be living together, than to have them transported by a company. So I just wanted to make sure that I will definitely be able to pick them up at Heathrow myself.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, they have a nice little waiting room with two large sofas, a TV, and a few snack vending machines. You have to press a bell to be admitted to the waiting room and the area is cordoned off for customs security.

Just drive around the perimeter of Heathrow towards the cargo area. You can see the building from the roundabout, it is clearly marked on the side. There is a small sign on the roundabout which reads HARC to show you which exit.

You don't need to get blood work done as it's not a requirement from the US. Some countries do require a blood titer test to be done.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks, Salix. I knew the blood test wasn't a requirement for the US. I think I have a full understanding of all that needs to be done with the cats now. I can't begin to thank you enough for all the information you gave me! This has been so helpful. I feel much better now  If I think of anything else, I will be sure to ask since you're a professional at this now haha. I can't wait to just be in the UK and settled with my pets and husband. After all we have to go through to get there, we deserve to be happy!


----------



## Glenda09 (Sep 7, 2013)

Also you can contact the people in the airport and they will help you. We tracked our dogs with the Petsafe system and when they arrive to Heathrow the girl in the office send us few photos of them in the kennels at the airport. And she tell us at what time we can collect them. Call them if you have any doubt. 

Cheers


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

I am going to bring back this topic since I have my cat's vet appointment tomorrow! I just printed out the Annex II form that you provided, Salix. Will I only need to print one of these or two since I have two cats that are travelling with me? This form is a bit confusing and I wanted to fill out all that I could to make the vet's job slightly easier tomorrow. It is asking for cosignor's name, address and phone number which I am assuming would be me. Then it asks for the cosignee's information? I'm not sure if I just leave this blank? There is a ton of information to fill in, but I'm not sure if I should do that or wait for the vet. I don't want to fill it in and then mess it up somehow. Any information would be really appreciated! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

In addition, I am assuming that all the sections with the diagonal lines through it doesn't need filled out?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You only need one copy, you can include up to five pets on a single form.

The copy with the lines through, are the instructions. Just read through and it will explain exactly what to do. If there is a line through a section, you will need to put a line through a section based on the instructions. Hint - there are a few sections that are different for a cat than for a dog, such as the tapeworm medication section. The federal vet should initial any section that is lined out - it says this in the instructions.

You are the consignor (person shipping-US address) and you are the consignee (person receiving the pet-UK address), assuming you are traveling with your cats. I put my fiancés name on the consignee portion with mine for the first dog because there was a slight possibility I might get turned away at the border and I wanted to make sure he would be able to pick her up and they'd release her to him.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

I've attached a photo. Those lines are what I'm referring to. Is this the right copy to bring to the vet tomorrow? Or is there another copy without lines?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

No, that's the right one.

When you read the instructions, it will tell you to line out some of the language, based on your circumstances.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

I just printed off the instructions...I was just confused with all the lines already crossing out certain parts of the form. Glad I cleared that up. So the vet will only really need to fill in the vaccination and microchip information, along with their personal accreditation info. Seems like most of the additional pages will be filled in by the federal vet. I am sure I will have more questions...I just want to make sure I get this done right! Thanks again for the clarification! (maybe a dumb question, should it be filled in with a certain color ink?)


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, the instructions specify blue ink, block lettering.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

On the instructions packet, it says in certain sections to "choose" a specific option. Should I circle which option applies to my pets? or just line through the ones that don't apply? Sorry for all the questions. It's just worded a little strange.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Line through the things that don't apply, it says that in the instructions.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

In the first section of Part II: Certification, it says "I, the undersigned official veterinarian or veterinarian authorised by the competent authority of US...."

I'm not sure which one to choose here. Since an official vet will be filling in some of the info and the federal vet will also be filling in info.

And if I am reading this correctly, the declaration page should be attached to the back of all these papers as well? Just one whole packet the way I have printed it out and stapled together?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You're overthinking and not reading the instructions. In red is the explanation. Official vet=military vet, vet authorized=accredited vet (presumably your vet).

Yes, attach the declaration. In the instructions you can see it's included as one of the ___ of ___ pages.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks, I know I'm overthinking. Just so nervous about not getting this correct! Will attach the declaration on the back. I believe I have filled out everything I am able to. Thanks again for all the help. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

I took both cats to the vet yesterday for a check up and for them both to get their rabies vaccination. However, I do think that I made an error. My local vet signed the Annex II form yesterday. Do both the local vet AND the federal vet need to sign within 10 days of travel to the UK? Or just the federal vet? If I shouldn't have had my vet sign it yesterday, I can just take a new copy there when I plan on leaving. 

Another question regarding the microchip. They both had ISO compliant chips which is great! Am I supposed to have the vet register the rabies vaccination with the microchip? It seems to me that when they say to make sure the cat is microchipped BEFORE the rabies vaccination is given, that means they will only be checking the dates on the paperwork to make sure that is how it was done right?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

The vet signs the section about giving the rabies shot when they do it. You need them to sign the last page (basically health certification) within the ten days. You then also need the Federal vet signature during that time and after your vet signs.

The vet doesn't do anything with registering the vaccination with the microchip. They just needed to confirm the animal on the form is correct by checking the microchip in the animal matches the number on the form before they give the shot.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay, well not that big of a deal then. They filled out the rabies shot section and they also signed the health certification...oh well. I will have to bring back that page to be resigned before moving.

My husband was telling me that he thought a rabies shot had to be "registered" to the microchip so when they scan it and look it up, they should see a rabies shot registered? I didn't think this was correct. I thought it was mainly the dates that mattered - the microchip was implanted PRIOR to the rabies shot. Thanks for clearing that up!

Now when I showed up to the vet yesterday, she had apparently been doing plenty of research on the Annex II form and already had one done, but it was typed. She also filled in the one I brought with me but her handwriting is horrendous lol. Can I print out a new form and just fill it in with all the info she wrote on there yesterday? All except the signatures obviously. I am just worried they won't be able to read it. 

And just to make sure, since you used the PetSafe program through United also, the Annex II form, the rabies vaccination and the microchip certificate is all they will require from me to allow my cats to fly? The vet was freaking me out yesterday saying I might need additional paperwork and blah blah blah. So I would rather get the info from you since you have been there and done it already.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We used a pet transport company to move our cat both into the UK and back to USA. We used pet express to the UK. It was super expensive but I was afraid I would do something wrong. Cat did great though. She didn't seem fussed at all after the flight. She flew direct on ba.


----------

